# Shower holding plate dark coating after cleaning in Puly Caff



## petrh (Mar 1, 2013)

I was replacing the gasket on my Gaggia Classic (less than 2 years old) and while I had the shower screen and holding plate out I decided to clean them properly by bathing them in Puly Caff. However, after taking the holding plate (~15 minutes), it had a dark coating leaving a nasty trail on my fingers. I managed to clean the whole plate, but I was wandering whether this is a normal reaction of pewter with Puly Caff or whether I should be concerned (or even replacing the holding plate)?


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I soaked my Classic grouphead parts in Puly Caff a few times and never had any type of reaction, especially of the type you describe. Don't know whether using too much powder would cause a problem but I stuck with a teaspoonful in about 500 - 750ml joy water.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## petrh (Mar 1, 2013)

I used about the same amount.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

petrh said:


> I was replacing the gasket on my Gaggia Classic (less than 2 years old) and while I had the shower screen and holding plate out I decided to clean them properly by bathing them in Puly Caff. However, after taking the holding plate (~15 minutes), it had a dark coating leaving a nasty trail on my fingers. I managed to clean the whole plate, but I was wandering whether this is a normal reaction of pewter with Puly Caff or whether I should be concerned (or even replacing the holding plate)?


Not sure the holding plate is pewter but Puly Caff and Cafiza are specifically designed for cleaning the brew head through back flushing. I would follow the instructions for dilution strength though because both are powerful cleaners. I used Cafiza to soak my Classic's portafilter and baskets - came up looking like new - great product.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

The thing with Puly is that it's specifically designed to be activated by heat as I understand it (i.e. it's meant to work in a portafilter). I have found as such that if you put the items in a pyrex jug or similar and pour over very hot water from the kettle this greatly improves things. It's not really necessary for the regular cleans but if you have something that hasn't been cleaned for a while it works wonders. It will foam a fair bit (normal as it contains a foaming agent) and after about 10mins you'll have a jug of brown liquid and clean components









Orig


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I always get the tap water as hot as I can and sometimes add a bit of boiling water to that, but it's certainly wise to heed the instructions fully. Fracino advise use of liquid for backflushing rather than Puly Caff or similar powders because, they say, they can clog the parts they're supposed to clean (plus they also sell the liquid you need!). If you use too much, use it too cold, or don't flush thoroughly after cleaning I can imagine that this is the case, so it's best to follow instructions to the letter. Their instructional videos are pretty useful - http://www.youtube.com/user/pulycaff

Steve.


----------



## petrh (Mar 1, 2013)

I used boiling water so the temperature shouldn't be an issue (unless it's too hot). It worked well for all other parts, i.e. shower plate and bolts, they look like new. I've been using Puly Caff for backflushing for a while and never had a problem with it, the problem is that you don't really see what's going on with the holding plate at that point.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Interesting. Worth noting I always scrub it all anyway after Puly soaking so perhaps I've just scrubbed off and not noticed particularly in the past.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

If it's any help, I had the same reaction when I cleaned mine with the same stuff. I used hot tap water and left it in the mix for quite a while. I emptied and rinsed it, took it out and got a dark trace on my hands. I don't know what it was but i just scrubbed it clean and put it back on the classic. Don't think its a massive issue but I would be wary in the future


----------



## petrh (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad to hear it's not just me. What concerns me is whether the same reactions happens during backflushing, which could be a problem. I'll probably check the next time, just to be sure.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't suppose you both live in the same area or use the same water company? Just wondering whether there's something in the way the water is treated at source (wherever source is







) that causes that reaction when mixed with Puly Caff or something in it.

Steve.


----------



## petrh (Mar 1, 2013)

That's an interesting point; I live in London W2 and the water supplier is Thames Water. Anyone else in the area with the same experience?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

yep, me (n8). it's odd and quite unnerving to see all this grey gunk after soaking in puly caff so i've stopped doing it.


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Same for me i'm in west London.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Well that's intriguing isn't it? Anecdotal of course but intriguing nevertheless.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## talktotheduck (Feb 26, 2013)

Did you place it in an aluminium pan or similar to soak? Is it possibly some sort of electrolytic transfer from the cleaning receptacle to the plate?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

talktotheduck said:


> Did you place it in an aluminium pan or similar to soak? Is it possibly some sort of electrolytic transfer from the cleaning receptacle to the plate?


in my case, no, it was in a glass jug. however, i did put the shower screen in with it at the same time i think.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

reneb said:


> in my case, no, it was in a glass jug. however, i did put the shower screen in with it at the same time i think.


I think it is a reaction caused between the metal of the holding plate itself and the metal of the embedded nut that holds the shower screen on, I have noticed the same thing and I live in a soft water area.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Charliej said:


> I think it is a reaction caused between the metal of the holding plate itself and the metal of the embedded nut that holds the shower screen on, I have noticed the same thing and I live in a soft water area.


maybe, but i didn't put the nut/screw in as it's not embedded on mine. could be a reaction between the shower screen and the holding plate though.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but i just cleaned my machine for the first time and used Puly Caff on my bits and also had darkening on the holding plate and even left a dark residue on my towel. I tried doing it again in a cup by itself with Puly caff and it turned the water dark too...Should I be worried about this? I live in N19.

Thanks


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Is it the standard holding plate or the brass version ?

If the former I think it's a reaction with the aluminium that causes the discolouration or it was in my case .


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

The standard one. I gave it a good clean and put it back. I think I am worrying too much about it, although its interesting it has only been happening to Londoners


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DNA said:


> The standard one. I gave it a good clean and put it back. I think I am worrying too much about it, although its interesting it has only been happening to Londoners


It is a common problem wherever you live in the country, depending on what you use to clean it can cause a reaction between the aluminium disc and the brass bush in the center (for screw).

Best option change it for a brass one .


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

..where there's muck, there's brass......................................


----------

